# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  Свободны 31 декабря!))

## Annon

Дуэт, Саша и Нонна - многие нас знают)).
 Отработаем новогоднюю ночь за разумную оплату. 
Без ведения!!!
Аппарат и машина имеются)).
 +7 925 094 66 50

----------


## lar17110

Саша и Нонна, вы в работе?

----------

